# Nondescript Movie Game



## Dothracki PE (Jul 13, 2020)

I saw a Twitter thread asking viewers to leave a comment describing their favorite movies or TV series as simple as possible so that it sounds boring. Anyone want to follow suit on here and make a guessing game out of it?

I'll start with a movie that is an example that everyone might get. 

A man finds a ring and his heir returns the ring to the factory.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jul 13, 2020)

Lord of the Rings

An alien, stranded on earth, befriends a group of children before returning home.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 13, 2020)

ET?! 

Four exterminators close a gate in New York.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 14, 2020)

Ghostbusters?

A man gets into an altercation with himself and few others to get everybody out of debt.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 14, 2020)

Fight Club

Five teenagers sit in a library.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2020)

Breakfast club

New kid in town tries to steel popular kids girlfriend and gets a beat down on the beach


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 24, 2020)

Karate Kid

Christmas party goes awry.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 24, 2020)

Die Hard

Some townie kids find, then lose, a boat.


----------



## Mystori (Aug 11, 2020)

The Goonies?

An old man is told a story about his very long walk, then he dies.


----------



## Mystori (Aug 27, 2020)

Mystori said:


> An old man is told a story about his very long walk, then he dies.


Do you guys need a hint?

A man allegedly becomes a fish.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 27, 2020)

Extremely wild guess - Big Fish? I don't actually remember ANYTHING about that movie, except that it was fantastical. I should re-watch it. @Mystori .
I need to watch more movies.


----------



## Mystori (Aug 28, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Extremely wild guess - Big Fish? I don't actually remember ANYTHING about that movie, except that it was fantastical. I should re-watch it. @Mystori .
> I need to watch more movies.


Correct! I watch it every year because I own it on DVD. It's a great movie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 28, 2020)

Mystori said:


> Correct! I watch it every year because I own it on DVD. It's a great movie.


I tried googling it lol.

Big Fish and Old Man &amp; The Sea came up. I thought it had something to do with Jesus tbh lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 28, 2020)

guy in tight pants steals baby


----------



## Mystori (Aug 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> guy in tight pants steals baby


Raising Arizona?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> guy in tight pants steals baby


Hangover?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

No @Mystori, no @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> guy in tight pants steals baby


Probably way off but is it Elf?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Probably way off but is it Elf?


no (sidenote: I hate Will Ferrell so it'll never be a movie with him lol)


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 31, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE, Labyrinth?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, Labyrinth?


DING DING DING 

My favorite movie! I rented it almost every weekend on VHS in 3rd grade


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> no (sidenote: I hate Will Ferrell so it'll never be a movie with him lol)


Noted, I'm not really a fan either


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> DING DING DING
> 
> My favorite movie! I rented it almost every weekend on VHS in 3rd grade


I found out about this movie when in college and I guess I was a bit too old to get into it.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 31, 2020)

Gambling which ends at a smash mouth concert.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> I found out about this movie when in college and I guess I was a bit too old to get into it.


maybe? I don't know, I recently learned that most people did not watch it on repeat as a 10yo LOL so I might be the outlier


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Gambling which ends at a smash mouth concert.


Rat Race


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Rat Race


yup.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

forest spirit guides two children


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2020)

Easy Rider


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Easy Rider


nope


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2020)

sorry meant to add /s


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> forest spirit guides two children


Frozen 2?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Frozen 2?


no

hint: it is animated


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> forest spirit guides two children


My neighbor Totoro?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> forest spirit guides two children


FernGully


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> My neighbor Totoro?


DING DING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 31, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> FernGully


no but I do love that movie


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 1, 2020)

A lost girl walks to the city, then goes home.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> DING DING


Just this past weekend I had a zoom call with some high schools friends and we were talking about this and other studio Ghibli movies.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 1, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Just this past weekend I had a zoom call with some high schools friends and we were talking about this and other studio Ghibli movies.


Totoro is my fave, I still have my VHS tape


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 29, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> A lost girl walks to the city, then goes home.


I think its safe to say that you need to answer this.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 30, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> A lost girl walks to the city, then goes home.


Spirited Away?


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Spirited Away?


Nope, though sorta fits.



NikR_PE said:


> I think its safe to say that you need to answer this.


Well it would sure help if I hadn't forgotten. Dafuq. lol 

Okay I remember...

HINT: She had to walk along a long winding road to get to the city, but she managed to make a few friends along the way.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 30, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> A lost girl walks to the city, then goes home.


Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 30, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Wizard of Oz?


Indeed, now you have to make a new one so the thread can lapse into silence for another 3 months.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 30, 2020)

Good one. I think the thread stalled because everyone got confused.

Waiting on you @Dothracki


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 30, 2020)

A several passengers on a plane and fall asleep for the entire flight.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Dec 30, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Gambling which ends at a smash mouth concert.


Rat Race?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Dec 30, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> A several passengers on a plane and fall asleep for the entire flight.


Inception

Two men really don't like people with questionable morals.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 30, 2020)

NJHHEngineer said:


> Inception
> 
> Two men really don't like people with questionable morals.


Dogma?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Dec 30, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dogma?


Not what I was going for...but it works...

Ill add on, with a little more description.

Two brothers really don't like people with questionable morals get followed around a city by a cop with an impeccable imagination.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 30, 2020)

Boondock Saints


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Dec 31, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Boondock Saints


^^winner.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 31, 2020)

Guy runs into the woods and hurts everyone who comes after him.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 31, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Guy runs into the woods and hurts everyone who comes after him.


Rambo first blood


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 31, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Rambo first blood


You got it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 31, 2020)

@NikR_PE turn


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 31, 2020)

Colors point at each other.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 31, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Colors point at each other.


Clue


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 1, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Clue


Nope


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 12, 2021)

Is that right @NikR_PE ?

EDIT: Weird. This thread didn't updated until I just posted this


----------



## pbrme (Feb 8, 2021)

NikR_PE said:


> Colors point at each other.


Soilent Soylent Green?


----------



## chart94 PE (Feb 27, 2021)

four guys play golf for money while a gopher fights with a greenskeeper


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 27, 2021)

chart94 said:


> four guys play golf for money while a gopher fights with a greenskeeper


Caddyshack


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 27, 2021)

5 kids have detention


----------



## chart94 PE (Feb 28, 2021)

breakfast club


jean15paul_PE said:


> 5 kids have detention


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 17, 2021)

Lemme kick this thread back off....


Guy kills approximately sixty-leven people to avenge his dog


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 18, 2021)

John Wick


jean15paul_PE said:


> Lemme kick this thread back off....
> 
> 
> Guy kills approximately sixty-leven people to avenge his dog


John Wick


----------



## chart94 PE (Aug 18, 2021)

A rich guy plays dress-up whilst fighting insane people


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 18, 2021)

chart94 said:


> A rich guy plays dress-up whilst fighting insane people


Batman


----------

